# Check these out



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Residential lightning strike/fire. Saw these while doing a walkthrough to quote the job.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

It should be easy enough to find replacement parts. I believe there is a worm hole forming in your area as we speak. 

Good luck.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I like how someone tied a romex into it:huh:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

What even is the thing in the second photo?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I've run into the second photo many times but never the first, I would take that for my collection so fast. Any time I've worked in places with good CI boxes, it's still in decent shape and in use......I never get lucky! lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> What even is the thing in the second photo?


Cast iron box with switches for knob and tube wiring.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cast iron box with switches for knob and tube wiring.


Perhaps the photos showed up in a different order for us. I'm talking about this one:

 

I can't make sense of what is going on here.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Perhaps the photos showed up in a different order for us. I'm talking about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make sense of what is going on here.


That is the oringal location of old tube and knob main switch box and old fuses to be there .

The old fused tube and knob used to be fused on both line and netural.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I didn't want the job so I gave a really high number. Old house, extremely tight budget, PARTIAL gut and total re wire ..... No thank you


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Perhaps the photos showed up in a different order for us. I'm talking about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make sense of what is going on here.


Yup an old fuse panel base, good to see that even the old guys screwed up now and then, notice the three empty KOs at the base.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

That makes more sense. And obviously there are some pieces missing. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Imagine how the rest of the electrical or even other systems are? You know damn well handy hands have fiddled with that home for 100yrs. It would be a fun and horrendous job all in the same. It's the type of job I'd jump into blindly lol.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

From what i saw its not something I want to get into. Some plaster removed but some stays. Hidden splices everywhere. It's a bid for their insurance company as well. A lose lose situation for me.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Once I hear insurance I'm out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TRurak said:


> From what i saw its not something I want to get into. Some plaster removed but some stays. Hidden splices everywhere. It's a bid for their insurance company as well. A lose lose situation for me.


Yes Sir, a "thanks but no thanks" job.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

My thoughts exactly. Tripled my price ........


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have never had trouble getting money out of insurance companies. In fact I would rather deal with them than most homeowners. 
I say it is going to be this much, they say "that is too much" I say no no it is not and this is why. They say OK go ahead and do it. 
One thing I do, do is let the homeowner know that in the end they are the ones responsible to make sure I get paid because the last thing I want to do is put a lien on their house.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's one I found while looking at a K&T rewire.
Plus i found a few buried JBs. Customer didn't like my price I guess.


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow. Looks like asbestos


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw a door on the wall at a B&B, just had to look inside.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a single gang cast box.


----------



## Camera_Man (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm assuming they were too lazy to replace the old fuse panel with a new circuit breaker and just pulled new wire from these old fuse panels to new circuit breakers...


----------

